# Haute Couture>>Abed Mahfous



## GuessWho (Nov 21, 2006)

Arabian Hute Couture
Abed Mahfous 
***


















































^__^


----------



## Nox (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow! Good fashion almost makes me "O"!!!!

I would wear every single one of those couture pieces. I really like these creations. I just want to snatch it of those girls' backs and put it on.oops:


----------



## GuessWho (Nov 21, 2006)

lol...glad that u like them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LilDee (Nov 21, 2006)

Those couture creations are absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## rejectstar (Nov 21, 2006)

Gorgeous!! I especially love the 5th green one and the last purple one. Wow... they are so pretty. But I don't even want to know how much they would cost!! LOL.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 24, 2006)

those are soooooo pretty! thanks for posting!


----------



## Maja (Nov 24, 2006)

Gorgeous! Both designs and colours!


----------



## GuessWho (Nov 24, 2006)

Thank U girls ^__^


----------



## monniej (Nov 24, 2006)

just beautiful!


----------



## sweet_lydi (Nov 25, 2006)

extreeeeeeeeemly elegant. thanks for posting


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2006)

Those are gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Harlot (Nov 28, 2006)

OMFG, COUTURE AAAAHHH!!! I absolutely LOVE haute couture. I love the first dress so much! I wish I could afford such a thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Those dresses range in like the thousands....


----------



## GuessWho (Nov 29, 2006)

you're welcome girls....ummm the famous haute couture certainly will be tooooo expensive but there are haute couture designers not that expensive maybe coz they are not famous like the others :biggrin: but they really design fab dresses and you can get some ideas from different pics and they make the design that you draw in your mind :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Leony (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks so much for posting this! I LOVE haute couture too!


----------



## GuessWho (Dec 1, 2006)

youâ€™re so welcome ^__^


----------

